
Google Employees Say Their Careers Were Stymied After Reporting Harassment - harambae
https://jezebel.com/google-employees-say-their-careers-were-stymied-after-r-1837981794
======
journalctl
One day, perhaps Googlers will reinvent unions and discover what it’s like to
have actual negotiating power with your employer. Until then, expect stuff
like this to keep happening.

~~~
thatoneguy
Unions never take root at tech companies because software engineers seem
themselves not as an exploited proletariat but as temporarily embarrassed 10x
programmers.

~~~
toper-centage
Most of the times, the market is in the favour of developers because every
company is looking for more developers all the time. It's only in specific
cities, and specific companies, that developers don't have the upper hand.
This lead to a culture of developers having no idea how unions work or even
considering them because they got well paying jobs the moment they left
college.

------
artificialidiot
one who reports harassment today will report illegal conduct tomorrow. not
good for doing business nowadays. you must be domesticated to be any use to
coroporations.

------
joelx
I hate this ongoing PR attack on Google now being joined by politically
ambitious state AG's. Google has done more positive things than any other
company over the last twenty years. Instead of targeting bad companies that
destroy people's lives (think gambling or alcohol or junk food), they are
trying to destroy the company that gave us free search, maps, and email.

------
kalyori
Hmm I always thought Google was pretty good about this stuff but I guess
not... passing over dodgy things the higher ups do is pretty bad.

